# entiendo que...



## sendai

Hay alguna diferencia entre estas dos frases? Como es una pregunta teórica, no tengo más contexto.

Entiendo que no *quieras* ir
Entiendo que no *quieres* ir


----------



## Reina140

sendai said:


> Hay alguna diferencia entre estas dos frases? Como es una pregunta teórica, no tengo más contexto.
> 
> Entiendo que no *quieras* ir--Presente Subjuntivo
> Entiendo que no *quieres* ir--Presente Indicativo


----------



## micafe

sendai said:


> Hay alguna diferencia entre estas dos frases? Como es una pregunta teórica, no tengo más contexto.
> 
> Entiendo que no *quieras* ir
> Entiendo que no *quieres* ir


 
Yes, there is. 

When you use the indicative you are telling that person that you heard, found out, that he/she didn't want to go. 

When you use the subjunctive you are telling that person that you understand him/her for not wanting to go -or- the reasons why he/she doesn't want to go.


----------



## pickypuck

La frase en la que se utiliza el subjuntivo sería en inglés algo así como "I understand...", mientras que la va con indicativo podría traducirse como "I deduce...", o algo parecido.

¡Olé!


----------



## micafe

pickypuck said:


> La frase en la que se utiliza el subjuntivo sería en inglés algo así como "I understand...", mientras que la va con indicativo podría traducirse como "I deduce...", o algo parecido.
> 
> ¡Olé!


 
I'd say 

'I understand you don't want to go' (indicative in Spanish)
'I understand you for not wanting to go' (subjunctive in Spanish)


----------



## PauI

Hey, why not keep things simple and make a literal translation:

I understand that you don´t want to go. 

I understand that you may not want to go, however it would mean a lot to your mother if you did.

Compare the two.


----------



## pickypuck

PauI said:


> Hey, why not keep things simple and make a literal translation:
> 
> I understand that you don´t want to go.
> 
> I understand that you may not want to go, however it would mean a lot to your mother if you did.
> 
> Compare the two.


 
Both go with subjunctive in Spanish.


----------



## PauI

pickypuck said:


> Both go with subjunctive in Spanish.


 
So how would you translate:

"entiendo que no quieres ir"?


----------



## pickypuck

I'm not very good at English. As I said before, when you use the indicative, you are making a deduction from what the person has told you. For example if you criticise your teacher and don't stop telling bad things about them, another person can say "entiendo que no te gusta"... that person makes a deduction from the words... but if that teacher is your teacher too, you know him/her and his/her terrible way of teaching, you can say talking to your friend "entiendo que no te guste"... I understand you don't like him/her because she/he is my teacher too and she/he is horrible.

Sorry if I can't explain myself right.


----------



## Ivy29

sendai said:


> Hay alguna diferencia entre estas dos frases? Como es una pregunta teórica, no tengo más contexto.
> 
> Entiendo que no *quieras* ir. En el *subjuntivo* el HABLANTE no se compromete con la verdad o certeza de lo que dice su INTERLOCUTOR.
> Entiendo que no *quieres* ir,  *INDICATIVO* aquí el HABLANTE se
> 
> Ivy294


----------



## lazarus1907

sendai said:


> Entiendo que no *quieras* ir
> Entiendo que no *quieres* ir


Estoy de acuerdo con Ivy: La diferencia es que el hablante se compromente con la verdad de lo enunciado cuando se usa el indicativo, y no lo hace cuando usa el subjuntivo.


----------



## pickypuck

lazarus1907 said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Ivy: La diferencia es que el hablante se compromente con la verdad de lo enunciado cuando se usa el indicativo, y no lo hace cuando usa el subjuntivo.


 
O también si quieres expresar los significados de las entradas 5 y 7, en las que se puede usar el indicativo.

*5.* tr. Discurrir, inferir, deducir.

*7.* tr. Creer, pensar, juzgar. _Yo entiendo que sería mejor tal cosa._


----------



## papa majada

I think micafe's answer and translation were the most "acertadas." 
-I understand that you dont want to go (entiendo que no quieres ir)
-I understand you for not wanting to go OR I understand your not wanting to go (entiendo que no quieras ir)
They are basically the same (in English) but there is a very subtle difference


----------



## Magmod

papa majada said:


> I think micafe's answer and translation were the most "acertadas."
> -I understand that you dont want to go (entiendo que no quieres ir)
> -I understand you for not wanting to go OR I understand your not wanting to go (entiendo que no quieras ir)
> They are basically the same (in English) but there is a very subtle difference


The subtle difference was explained by Ivy and Lazarus  

 Me parece que tu respuesta está en desacuerdo con las de Ivy y Lazarus. 
De mi experiencia es que los dos juntos es decir Ivy y Lazarus imposible que no tienen razón. 
 
  Claro se puede decir: *entiendo que quieres ir*
Pero *no* se puede decir: *entiendo que quieras ir* 
 
  La complejidad es con la adición de *no *en la frase.
 
Perdona solo mi opinión humilde
 
Saludos


----------



## pickypuck

"Entiendo que quieras ir" es correctísimo 

Todo depende de lo que se quiera expresar. El verbo entender tiene bastantes entradas en el diccionario. Cuando significa "deducir", se suele emplear el indicativo.

(Imposible que no tengan...  )


----------



## PauI

papa majada said:


> I think micafe's answer and translation were the most "acertadas."
> -I understand that you dont want to go (entiendo que no quieres ir)
> -I understand you for not wanting to go OR I understand your not wanting to go (entiendo que no quieras ir)
> They are basically the same (in English) but there is a very subtle difference



OK I understand your difference in meaning but are either "I understand you for not wanting to go" or "I understand your not wanting to go" really good flowing English?


----------



## papa majada

PauI said:


> OK I understand your difference in meaning but are either "I understand you for not wanting to go" or "I understand your not wanting to go" really good flowing English?


Yes!


----------



## Magmod

pickypuck said:


> "Entiendo que quieras ir" es correctísimo
> (Imposible que no tengan...  )


Gracias por corregir mis errores Picky  

 En mi libro hay este ejemplo:
*Lo increíble era que Pedro no lo sabía or supiera*
= The incredible thing was that Pedro didn’t know about it.

 Here the indicative assumes that Pedro did not know 
whereas the subjunctive leaves open the question whether he knew or not, i.e. there is doubt.

 Tal vez haya lo mismo explicación con la pregunta de Sendai.

Saludos


----------



## papa majada

Magmod said:


> Gracias por corregir mis errores Picky
> 
> En mi libro hay este ejemplo:
> *Lo increíble era que Pedro no lo sabía or supiera*
> = The incredible thing was that Pedro didn’t know about it.
> 
> Here the indicative assumes that Pedro did not know
> whereas the subjunctive leaves open the question whether he knew or not, i.e. there is doubt.
> 
> Tal vez haya lo mismo explicación con la pregunta de Sendai.
> 
> Saludos


 
Sí, es lo que se ha dicho ántes de comprometerse con la verdad..
"la misma explicación"
Saludos!


----------



## pickypuck

Sí, quizás la haya 

Lo que pasa es que yo entiendo las frases de forma diferente en cuanto a su significado. Yo entiendo "entender" como "comprender" cuando se utiliza el subjuntivo, y como "deducir", cuando se utiliza el indicativo. Los demás parecen que están hablando sólo de entender como comprender. A mí cuando significa comprender me sale siempre de manera natural el subjuntivo, y el indicativo me parece muy raro. Sin embargo, para expresar un juicio o una deducción, me sale el indicativo 

Yo voy por otra línea ^_^


----------



## PauI

pickypuck said:


> I'm not very good at English. As I said before, when you use the indicative, you are making a deduction from what the person has told you. For example if you criticise your teacher and don't stop telling bad things about them, another person can say "entiendo que no te gusta"... that person makes a deduction from the words... but if that teacher is your teacher too, you know him/her and his/her terrible way of teaching, you can say talking to your friend "entiendo que no te guste"... I understand you don't like him/her because she/he is my teacher too and she/he is horrible.
> 
> Sorry if I can't explain myself right.



Hi - I´m confused between this explanation and #10 from Ivy. They seem to be opposed...please can someone clarify with examples.

Also does "entiendo porqué no te gusta/e" exist and how does it´s meaning compare?


----------



## pickypuck

Well, it's what I said in my previous post. They are speaking about one meaning only and I am not . Entender has several meanings. When I use the subjunctive, I naturally think of one of their meanings (to understand) and when I use the indicative, I naturally think of another one (to deduce).

Entiendo que no quieras ir would be for me "I understand you" (because I know the place and it's really ugly). With this meaning, the indicative doesn't come to my mind naturally.

Entiendo que no quieres ir "I deduce from what you say..." (because that person is telling all the disadvantages on Earth of going there). With this meaning, I always use the indicative.

Entiendo por qué no te gust*a*.  

But without por you have again two possibilites:

If you meet a friend and you start speaking about how beautiful, nice, intelligent a girl is, your friend can say "entiendo que te gusta", that is to say, from your words, I deduce you like her.

If your friend has previously met that girl and he has noticed her beauty and intelligence and later he meets you, he can tell you "entiendo que te guste". He has seen her and understands that you like her.

My English is not that good, so I don't know if the translations given before mean what I'm trying to explain here.

Hope my way of seeing the two sentences is clearer now


----------



## sniffrat

Pickypuck - How can you say that your English is not good! 

The Spanish subjuctive is a constant source of mystery to me (and, I suspect to all native English speakers) but your post really helps!

Many thanks for enlightening me!


----------



## pickypuck

He, he, he, thank you 

Let's call things properly... the subjuctive is a nightmare  As a curiosity, in the North of Spain they are replacing it with indicative forms. Now this is seen as mistakes but in the future... who knows? In French, basically they only use the present subjunctive when speaking. In Spanish, the future subjunctive is almost dead. So everything can happen. I wouldn't like that it disappeared, but I know many students (and also natives) would love to


----------



## mhp

Just in passing: It may be easier to understand the subjunctive here if we use an impersonal sentence:
  Se entiende que no quieras ir
  Es comprensible que no quieras ir
  Es normal que no quieras ir


----------



## Ivy29

Magmod said:


> The subtle difference was explained by Ivy and Lazarus
> 
> Me parece que tu respuesta está en desacuerdo con las de Ivy y Lazarus.
> De mi experiencia es que los dos juntos es decir Ivy y Lazarus imposible que no tienen/*TENGAN* razón.
> 
> Claro se puede decir: *entiendo que quieres ir*
> Pero *no* se puede decir: *entiendo que quieras ir*
> 
> La complejidad es con la adición de *no *en la frase.
> 
> Perdona solo mi opinión humilde
> 
> Ivy294


----------



## San

sendai said:


> Hay alguna diferencia entre estas dos frases? Como es una pregunta teórica, no tengo más contexto.
> 
> Entiendo que no *quieras* ir
> Entiendo que no *quieres* ir



*Entiendo que no quieres ir

*It's more a question than a statement. I guess someting and I require some feedback. The meaning is that from what you've said I presume you don't want to come. So if I'm wrong you have now the chance to make me to change my mind.

*Entiendo que no quieras ir.

*I understand why you don't want to come.


----------



## San

lazarus1907 said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Ivy: La diferencia es que el hablante se compromente con la verdad de lo enunciado cuando se usa el indicativo, y no lo hace cuando usa el subjuntivo.



No estoy de acuerdo. Pensemos en un contexto, por ejemplo que intentas convencer a alguien de que vaya a algún sitio al que no quiere ir. Yo personalmente empezaría con el subjuntivo "entiendo que no quieras", pero mal asunto si esto supone poner en duda lo que la otra persona quiere, es todo lo contrario. No sólo no pones en duda que la otra persona no quiera ir, sino que además te pones en su lugar y comprendes sus razones. A partir de ahí intentas explicarle de qué manera está equivocada.

A mí el indicativo "entiendo que no quieres venir" me suena como un ultimátum, y además no muy amable.


----------



## heidita

San said:


> *Entiendo que no quieres ir*
> 
> It's more a question than a statement. I guess someting and I require some feedback. The meaning is that from what you've said I presume you don't want to come. So if I'm wrong you have know the chance to make me to change my mind.


Estoy contigo, San.

*



			Entiendo que no quieras ir.
		
Click to expand...

*


> I understand why you don't want to come.


 


San said:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Pensemos en un contexto, por ejemplo que intentas convencer a alguien de que vaya a algún sitio al que no quiere ir. Yo personalmente empezaría con el subjuntivo "entiendo que no quieras", pero mal asunto si esto supone poner en duda lo que la otra persona quiere, es todo lo contrario. No sólo no pones en duda que la otra persona no quiera ir, sino que además te pones en su lugar y comprendes sus razones. A partir de ahí intentas explicarle de qué manera está equivocada.


Me parece más lógico que lo que han dicho Ivy y Lazarus.


----------



## micafe

Magmod said:


> Claro se puede decir: *entiendo que quieres ir*
> Pero *no* se puede decir: *entiendo que quieras ir*


 
Por supuesto que se puede decir *'entiendo que quieras ir'*. Es absolutamente correcto dependiendo de lo que quieras expresar.


----------



## lucia2

In the case of "entiendo que quieres ir" could it be understood to mean 
"I have learned that you want to go" or is the notion of deduction better?


----------



## PauI

San said:


> *Entiendo que no quieres ir*
> 
> It's more a question than a statement. I guess someting and I require some feedback. The meaning is that from what you've said I presume you don't want to come. So if I'm wrong you have know the chance to make me to change my mind.
> 
> *Entiendo que no quieras ir.*
> 
> I understand why you don't want to come.


 
This has cleared things up greatly for me! Thanks!

So would good translations be:

*Entiendo que no quieres ir*
It has come to my attention that you don´t want to go.
I hear that you don´t want to go.
I understand that you don´t want to go.

*Entiendo que no quieras ir*
I´m aware that you don´t want to go.
I see why you don´t want to go.
I understand that you mightn´t want to go.?


----------



## mhp

PauI said:


> This has cleared things up greatly for me! Thanks!
> 
> So would good translations be:
> 
> *Entiendo que no quieres ir*
> It has come to my attention that you don´t want to go.
> I hear that you don´t want to go.
> I understand that you don´t want to go.
> 
> *Entiendo que no quieras ir*
> I´m aware that you don´t want to go.
> I see why you don´t want to go.
> I understand that you mightn´t want to go.?



 The problem is that in English we use “I understand” in both senses:

  (1) I understand that you don’t want to go.

  This could mean either:

  (2) It has come to my attention that you don’t want to go, or
  (3) I understand your reasoning for not wanting to go

  The exact meaning of (1) can be deduced from context. In Spanish, you use indicative in (1) if what you want to say is (2) and you use subjunctive if what you want to say is (3).


----------



## lucia2

This has been incredibly helpful.  My only question is this:  Is "Entiendo que quieras ir" correct or not?  There is disagreement among the native speakers, no?


----------



## pickypuck

lucia2 said:


> This has been incredibly helpful. My only question is this: Is "Entiendo que quieras ir" correct or not? There is disagreement among the native speakers, no?


 
No disagreement at all  The sentence is "correctísima"


----------



## Magmod

San said:


> *Entiendo que no quieres i*





San said:


> It's more a question than a statement. I guess someting and I require some feedback. The meaning is that from what you've said I presume you don't want to come. So if I'm wrong you have *know* the chance to make me to change my mind.


Hola San
Do you mean for* know:* Known or now?
 As you say since there is no more context, there is no need to make up a story.

 Here the *indicative* assumes that the person did not want to go.




San said:


> *Entiendo que no quieras ir.*
> 
> I understand why you don't want to come


 Whereas the *subjunctive* here leaves open the question whether he wants to go or not.
 I think this is in agreement with Ivy and Lazarus.

Saludos


----------



## pickypuck

Magmod said:


> Whereas the *subjunctive* here leaves open the question whether he wants to go or not.
> I think this is in agreement with Ivy and Lazarus.
> 
> Saludos


 
Not really. It's clear that the person doesn't want to go.

Entiendo que no quieras hacer ese viaje = it is understandable that you don't wish to make that trip


----------



## heidita

Magmod said:


> Here the *indicative* assumes that the person did not want to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Whereas the *subjunctive* here leaves open the question whether he wants to go or not.
> 
> Saludos


No, in both cases he doesn't want to go, but in the second case, the speaker will try to convince him.

In the first sentence I understand that you don't want to go as i wouldn't want to go myself because I know the place is going to be crowded.

In the second sentence I understand that you don't want to go as the place is going to be crowded but I think we should go as Peter is waiting for us.

I would have been very surprised if you had understood Ivy, as his posts are always a mystery to me. Even though he might have wanted to say just that, who knows...not me for sure.


----------



## Magmod

Ivy29 said:


> Hay alguna diferencia entre estas dos frases? Como es una pregunta teórica, no tengo más contexto.


[/quote]


Ivy29 said:


> Entiendo que no *quieras* ir. En el *subjuntivo* el HABLANTE no se compromete con la verdad o certeza de lo que dice su INTERLOCUTOR.
> Entiendo que no *quieres* ir, *INDICATIVO* aquí el HABLANTE se
> Ivy294





lazarus1907 said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Ivy: La diferencia es que el hablante se compromente con la verdad de lo enunciado cuando se usa el indicativo, y no lo hace cuando usa el subjuntivo.


 What I like about Lazarus and Ivy’s answers is that they answered accordingly with limited conext. With my little knowledge they seem to be right, just as much as you could be right. 



heidita said:


> No, in both cases he doesn't want to go, but in the second case, the speaker will try to convince him.
> 
> I would have been very surprised if you had understood Ivy, as his posts are always a mystery to me. Even though he might have wanted to say just that, who knows...not me for sure.


 
 You could be right, especially when *San* says so.
 However I’m far from being an expert to judge.

I must admit I’m not 100% sure what they mean precisely by *comprometerse con* in their context?  

Saludos


----------



## heidita

pickypuck said:


> Not really.* It's clear that the person doesn't want to go.*


 I agree with this statement.


----------



## Magmod

PauI said:


> So would good translations be:
> *Entiendo que no quieras ir*
> I understand that you mightn´t want to go.


¡Excelente! Tú has dado en el clavo el subjuntivo Pau, con la palabra: *might*.
Saludos


----------



## heidita

Magmod said:


> ¡Excelente! Tú has dado en el clavo el subjuntivo Pau, con la palabra: *might*.
> Saludos


 
Magmod, the two previous translations by Pau were _more correct_, if we might say so. The fact is that in both cases the person does not want to go.

*



			Entiendo que no quieras ir
		
Click to expand...

*


> I´m aware that you don´t want to go.
> I see why you don´t want to go.
> I understand that you mightn´t want to go.?


 
La última frase se debe traducir como:

Entiendo que quizás no quieras ir.


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> Magmod, the two previous translations by Pau were _more correct_, if we might say so. The fact is that in both cases the person does not want to go.
> 
> *
> 
> La última frase se debe traducir como:
> 
> Entiendo que quizás no quieras ir.*


*

Entiendo que no quisieras ir. Otra alternativa.


Ivy294*


----------



## Magmod

heidita said:


> The fact is that in both cases the person does not want to go.


Hola Heidi
With the *indicative*, the person does not want to go, no one disagrees  

However by using the *subjunctive* there is a subtle difference.

*Entiendo que no quieras ir =* I understand that you don't want to go [ i.e.* if* that is the case ] . The speaker does not claim knowledge of the fact that the person does not want to go. 
As for example: the person's father told the speaker that the person was going and the person's sister said the opposite.

Saludos


----------



## San

Magmod said:


> Hola Heidi
> With the *indicative*, the person does not want to go, no one disagrees



No, no es eso. Con el indicativo avisas a la otra persona de cual es la conclusión a la que estás llegando. Puede ser que la otra persona quiera ir y tú simplemente la hayas malinterpretado. En cualquier caso el verbo entender no se usa normalmente para afirmar de manera tajante una verdad, ni siquiera una opinión o una creencia. Más bien expresa duda, inseguridad o humildad, o bien requiere una confirmación del otro o una explicación más detallada.



> *Entiendo que no quieras ir =* I understand that you don't want to go [ i.e.* if* that is the case ] . The speaker does not claim knowledge of the fact that the person does not want to go.




No, con el subjuntivo dices que entiendes las razones del otro, estás dando por supuesto que no quiere ir, con el indicativo en cambio le avisas de que estás a punto de dar por supuesto que no quiere ir.

Ahora bien, el matiz está en que con el subjuntivo hay cierto grado de "no compromiso" o alejamiento. Ahí está la "amabilidad" del subjuntivo, entiendo que no quieras ir *pero *por supuesto tienes las puertas abiertas, yo ni siquiera me quiero dar por enterado de si quieres o no quieres, yo te entiendo, y siempre que quieras, puedes. Pero también puede no haber ningún pero, sé que no quieres ir, te entiendo, comparto tu postura, te aplaudo y punto.

Con el indicativo es todo lo contrario, estás forzando a la otra persona a que se aclare ya, y a otra cosa mariposa. Por supuesto depende mucho del tono, no es lo mismo uno simplemente interrogativo que uno exigente. Uno exigente prácticamente reclama un no y es muy poco amable como decía antes. Pero el sentido es básicamente el mismo.

Por tanto fíjate que es lo contrario de lo que piensas, es con el indicativo con el que *tú *tienes más dudas acerca de lo que la otra persona quiere o no quiere. Para mí no hay realmente ningún matiz, son frases completamente distintas que nada tienen que ver, no se usa en lugar de otra, se pueden usar una detrás de otra, porque son cosas distintas lo que entiendes, en un caso el qué y en otro el por qué:

- Entiendo entonces que no quieres ir.
- Sí, eso es.
- Vale, entiendo que no quieras ir, pero...
 
Saludos [/quote]


----------



## mhp

And my short version 

  entiendo que + indicativo = I gather that ...
  entiendo que + subjuntivo = I sympathize (with you/him/them/...) in ...


----------



## heidita

Magmod said:


> Hola Heidi
> With the *indicative*, the person does not want to go, no one disagrees
> 
> However by using the *subjunctive* there is a subtle difference.
> 
> *Entiendo que no quieras ir =* I understand that you don't want to go [ i.e.* if* that is the case ] . The speaker does not claim knowledge of the fact that the person does not want to go.
> As for example: the person's father told the speaker that the person was going and the person's sister said the opposite.
> 
> Saludos


Obviously I haven't made myself clear enough. The person does not want to go in both cases. The subjunctive does not indicate any doubt on the person's side, who doesn't want to go . So, I reapeat:* the person does not want to go! *And the speaker says he understands this fact.


----------



## heidita

San said:


> No, no es eso. Con el indicativo avisas a la otra persona de cual es la conclusión a la que estás llegando.


Es lo que dice mi marido a quien he consultado su opinión. Dice lo mismo que San, que _entender _no debe interpretarse aquí como _comprender_ sino algo como:

¿He entendido bien? ¿No quieres ir?





> No, con el subjuntivo dices que entiendes las razones del otro, estás dando por supuesto que no quiere ir,


Eso.


----------



## Magmod

San said:


> Por tanto fíjate que es lo contrario de lo que piensas, es con *el indicativo* con el que *tú *tienes *más dudas* acerca de lo que la otra persona quiere o no quiere.


[/quote]

 

Hola San
 You have explained the meaning of *entiendo que* and there is no disagreement and it’s not part of the original question, which is the difference between:
Entiendo que no *quieres* ir
Entiendo que no *quieras* ir


I.e. the difference between the *subordinate verbs* quieras and quieres.

 The answer is simple: the choice depends on whether the action denoted by the subordinate verb is a reality to the speaker.

 Here the indicative *quieres* assumes that the person does not want to go, i.e. it is a reality to the speaker and has nothing to do with sympathy, fear, joy etc. words associated with entiendo que …

 Whereas the subjunctive has the effect of making the indicative more hesitant and leaves open the question whether the person wants to go or not. 

Perdona solo mi opinión humilde
Saludos


----------



## heidita

> : the choice depends on whether the action denoted by the subordinate verb is a reality to the speaker.
> 
> Here the indicative *quieres* assumes that the person does not want to go, i.e. it is a reality to the speaker and has nothing to do with sympathy, fear, joy etc. words associated with entiendo que
> 
> Whereas the subjunctive has the effect of making the indicative more hesitant and leaves open the question whether the person wants to go or not.


 
I am sorry Magmod, this is not what it says and what San and I have been trying to explain: *the fact is that in both sentences the person definitely doesn't want to go.* There is no hesitation involved.

I think you are confused because frequently the subjunctive form indicates hesitation. But here it is not the case.


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> I am sorry Magmod, this is not what it says and what San and I have been trying to explain: *the fact is that in both sentences the person definitely doesn't want to go.* There is no hesitation involved.
> 
> I think you are confused because frequently the subjunctive form indicates hesitation. But here it is not the case.


 
*With the INDICATIVE the person DEFINITELY is not going. WITH the SUBJUNCTIVE is a hesitation about not going yet that's the purpose of the SUBJUNCTIVE, unreal, a situation that is in the realm of desire, wish, hope, and a very subjective aproach to a possibility*.
With the subjunctive is *NOT a definitely action taken*.

Ivy294


----------



## Carlos1980

sendai said:


> Hay alguna diferencia entre estas dos frases? Como es una pregunta teórica, no tengo más contexto.
> 
> Entiendo que no *quieras* ir
> Entiendo que no *quieres* ir


 
Aunque en un principio si no te fijas bien puedan parecer muy similares ( de hecho yo he caído en la trampa ) , en realidad son muy diferentes y hablan de dos cosas distintas .

En la primera dices que comprendes y respetas el hecho de que esa persona no quiera ir , pero en la segunda lo que dices es que has deducido de las palabras o actos de la otra persona que no quiere ir a ese sitio.


----------



## mhp

Ivy29 said:


> *With the INDICATIVE the person DEFINITELY is not going. WITH the SUBJUNCTIVE is a hesitation about not going yet that's the purpose of the SUBJUNCTIVE, unreal, a situation that is in the realm of desire, wish, hope, and a very subjective aproach to a possibility*.
> With the subjunctive is *NOT a definitely action taken*.
> 
> Ivy294


 Please not that what you say is not true with verbs that express emotion; such as _entender _when it means “to sympathize”.

  Me alegra que hayas venido. (There is no doubt or supposition, it is a fact)
  Es comprensible que lo hayas hecho (No doubt or supposition)
  Comprendo que lo hayas hecho (No doubt or supposition)

  There are many verbs that change meaning when used with indicative and subjunctive: 
  Decir + indicativo = informar
  Decir + subjuntivo = aconsejar
  Sentir + indicativo = notar
  Sentir + subjuntivo = lamentar
  etc.


----------



## lazarus1907

mhp said:


> Please not that what you say is not true with verbs that express emotion; such as _entender _when it means “to sympathize”.
> 
> Me alegra que hayas venido. (There is no doubt or supposition, it is a fact)
> Es comprensible que lo hayas hecho (No doubt or supposition)
> Comprendo que lo hayas hecho (No doubt or supposition)


Is that nitpicking?   To Ivy's list you can always add the missing link to attempt to explain the subjunctive: Any subordinate sentence or clause which has the only purpose of conceptualizing a fact or anything, for the sole purpose of being subjectively evaluated by the speaker.


----------



## mhp

lazarus1907 said:


> Is that nitpicking?   To Ivy's list you can always add the missing link to attempt to explain the subjunctive: Any subordinate sentence or clause which has the only purpose of conceptualizing a fact or anything, for the sole purpose of being subjectively evaluated by the speaker.


  Nitpicking? Not at all. I was under the impression that what Ivy was saying is that there is an element of doubt or uncertainty involved when a subjunctive is used with _entender_. I simply pointed out that since here _entender _is equivalent to comprender (sympathize) there is no need to attribute the use of subjunctive to doubt or supposition.

  Did I misunderstand?


----------



## lazarus1907

Carlos1980 said:


> Aunque en un principio si no te fijas bien puedan parecer muy similares ( de hecho yo he caído en la trampa ) , en realidad son muy diferentes y hablan de dos cosas distintas .
> 
> En la primera dices que comprendes y respetas el hecho de que esa persona no quiera ir , pero en la segunda lo que dices es que has deducido de las palabras o actos de la otra persona que no quiere ir a ese sitio.


No es necesario que haya una suposición. Con indicativo (quieres), estás afirmando con absoluta convinción que la otra persona quiere ir, independientemente de si el otro está de acuerdo o ha cambiado de opinión. Con subjuntivo te abstienes de emitir juicios absolutos sobre lo que la otra persona quiere, y aunque en principio crees que quiere, no lo afirmas tan tajantemente, de modo que si la otra persona en realidad no quiere, no tiene nada que echarte en cara, porque no te has comprometido. El compromiso con la realidad de lo que se enuncia es una de las características fundamentales del indicativo frente al subjuntivo (Sí, "frente a" y no "versus").


----------



## lazarus1907

mhp said:


> Nitpicking? Not at all. I was under the impression that what Ivy was saying is that there is an element of doubt or uncertainty involved when a subjunctive is used with _entender_. I simply pointed out that since here _entender _is equivalent to comprender (sympathize) there is no need to attribute the use of subjunctive to doubt or supposition.
> 
> Did I misunderstand?


No, but Ivy's list is definitely not complete, and doesn't explain every possible sentence with subjunctive you may encounter. The subjunctive is triggered mainly due to semantic reasons, but it also depends on syntactical elements as well. Like other “difficult” issues in Spanish, all attempt of over-simplification are condemned to fail in the end. The use of subjunctive depends, most of the time, on the meaning of the main verb (along with surrounding particles, such as negative ones), but often the subordinate clause containing the subjunctive is a fact, but its factual existance has been mentioned only because the speaker needs to conceptualize this fact in order to make a subjunctive evaluation of it; in those cases the subjunctive is required as well, because that "factual" subordinate clause hasn't been stated because of its existance alone, but because the speaker needed it to express a judgement about it.


----------



## Ivy29

mhp said:


> Nitpicking? Not at all. I was under the impression that what Ivy was saying is that there is an element of doubt or uncertainty involved when a subjunctive is used with _entender_. I simply pointed out that since here _entender _is equivalent to comprender (sympathize) there is no need to attribute the use of subjunctive to doubt or supposition.
> 
> Did I misunderstand?


 
*Here the verb ENTENDER is a FUNCTION of the intelect: to understand a situation. SYMPATHIZE is a kind of FRIENDS benevolence about  an action, though it could be incorrect.*

Ivy294


----------



## ieracub

Hola:

En esta página hay ejemplos de verbos que cambian de significado según el modo verbal (subjuntivo/indicativo) usado: http://timandangela.org.uk/spanish/grammar58

Los verbos son:

Sentir, decir, decidir, comprender/entender, dudar, parecer.

Saludos.

Edito: Justamente aparece un ejemplo similar al que está en discución en este hilo:

_Comprendo que estás enfadado.
Comprendo que estés enfadado_


----------



## Ivy29

mhp said:


> Please not that what you say is not true with verbs that express emotion; such as _entender _when it means “to sympathize”.
> 
> Me alegra que hayas venido. (There is no doubt or supposition, it is a fact)
> Es comprensible que lo hayas hecho (No doubt or supposition)
> Comprendo que lo hayas hecho (No doubt or supposition)
> 
> There are many verbs that change meaning when used with indicative and subjunctive:
> Decir + indicativo = informar
> Decir + subjuntivo = aconsejar
> Sentir + indicativo = notar
> Sentir + subjuntivo = lamentar
> etc.


 


<<Me alegra que hayas venido. (There is no doubt or supposition, it is a fact)
Es comprensible que lo hayas hecho (No doubt or supposition)
Comprendo que lo hayas hecho (No doubt or supposition)>>>>

FACTIVE SUBJUNCTIVE or fake subjunctive), *el que yo sea médico no quiere decir que no pueda hablar de otra cosa* ( I am real a doctor).
El que tú seas MPH no quiere decir que no puedas hablar español. EXISTE en la gramática castellana.
THE ACTION of coming is first and past to produce the emotion.
Ivy294


----------



## San

> Hola San
> You have explained the meaning of *entiendo que* and there is no disagreement and it’s not part of the original question, which is the difference between:
> Entiendo que no *quieres* ir
> Entiendo que no *quieras* ir
> 
> 
> I.e. the difference between the *subordinate verbs* quieras and quieres.
> 
> The answer is simple: the choice depends on whether the action denoted by the subordinate verb is a reality to the speaker.
> 
> Here the indicative *quieres* assumes that the person does not want to go, i.e. it is a reality to the speaker and has nothing to do with sympathy, fear, joy etc. words associated with entiendo que …
> 
> Whereas the subjunctive has the effect of making the indicative more hesitant and leaves open the question whether the person wants to go or not.
> 
> Perdona solo mi opinión humilde
> Saludos


A ver, vamos a intentar razonar a la inversa. Tomemos la siguiente frase: "Entiendo tu actitud de no querer ir". Si esta frase la expresas como suboordinada con el relativo "que" queda: "Entiendo que no quieras ir", significando básicamente lo mismo. ¿Eliges el subjuntivo en lugar del indicativo para sugerir que la cuestión de lo que el otro quiere queda abierta? No, como expliqué antes no hay ninguna elección, usas el subjuntivo porque es la única opción, simplemetente da la casualidad de que la frase con el indicativo también tiene sentido, pero con otra acepción del verbo que hace una frase completamente distinta. No entiendo tanta extrañeza, como ya han comentado hay otros verbos que van en subjuntivo en oraciones de relativo con el verbo principal en afirmativo, y que no suponen poner en duda nada ni dejar abierto nada:

Me gusta que seas tan guapa.
Me alegra que seas buen estudiante.
Es desesperante que te comportes así.
Está bien que no quieras ir.
El hecho de que no quieras ir me pone muy triste.
Entiendo que no quieras ir. (fíjate que puede ser sinónimo de "no me extraña que no quieras ir)

Por tanto, mi último intento : cuando "entender" significa comprender las razones del otro, ponerse en su lugar, solidarizarse, *y en este caso *es la interpretación que nos ha venido a casi todos a la mente, no existe el matiz que tu pretendes, ahora bien, cuando entender siginifica más bien aprehender algo con el intelecto, sí puede haberlo perfectamente, por ejemplo: "Vale, entiendo que hay/haya que demostrar eso con el teorema de Fulano, pero...". En este caso sí son oponibles, con el subjuntivo lo pones un poco en cuarentena. Es algo que depende mucho del contexto (aunque sin más contexto significa lo que te hemos dicho), y quizás es algo subjetivo distinguir los tres sentidos de entender que hemos comentado, y podríamos estar días discutiendo si existe esa distinción o no.


----------



## heidita

San said:


> . No entiendo tanta extrañeza, (ni yo!!) como ya han comentado hay otros verbos que van en subjuntivo en oraciones de relativo con el verbo principal en afirmativo, *y que no suponen poner en duda nada ni dejar abierto nada:*


 
No hay duda alguna Ivy y Magmod y Lazarus_ que en este caso_ la persona *no quiere ir*.


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> * WITH the SUBJUNCTIVE is a hesitation about not going yet*[/COLOR]With the subjunctive is *NOT a definitely action taken*.
> 
> Ivy294


 


mhp said:


> Please note that what you say *is not true* with verbs that express emotion; such as _entender _when it means “to sympathize”.




Thank you , mhp, you have taken it out of my mouth, so to speak.



lazarus1907 said:


> Is that nitpicking?  To Ivy's list you can always add the missing link to attempt to explain the subjunctive: Any subordinate sentence or clause which has the only purpose of conceptualizing a fact or anything, for the sole purpose of being subjectively evaluated by the speaker.


¿Mande?



mhp said:


> Nitpicking? Not at all. I was under the impression that what Ivy was saying is that there is an element of doubt or uncertainty involved when a subjunctive is used with _entender_.


Yes that's exactly what I understood , too. And there is no doubt whatsoever.


ieracub said:


> Hola:
> 
> En esta página hay ejemplos de verbos que cambian de significado según el modo verbal (subjuntivo/indicativo) usado: http://timandangela.org.uk/spanish/grammar58
> 
> Los verbos son:
> 
> Sentir, decir, decidir, comprender/entender, dudar, parecer.
> 
> _Comprendo que estás enfadado._
> _Comprendo que estés enfadado_


Muy bueno, ieracup.

Lo mismo, Magmod ocurre en estas dos frases. No hay la más mínima duda: la persona en cuestión está enfadado, te comprometas con lo que dice on no, *LA PERSONA ESTÁ ENFADADA, SIN LUGAR A DUDAS.*


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> [/u]
> 
> Thank you , mhp, you have taken it out of my mouth, so to speak.
> 
> 
> ¿Mande?
> 
> 
> Yes that's exactly what I understood , too. And there is no doubt whatsoever.
> 
> Muy bueno, ieracup.
> 
> Lo mismo, Magmod ocurre en estas dos frases. No hay la más mínima duda: la persona en cuestión está enfadado, te comprometas con lo que dice on no, *LA PERSONA ESTÁ ENFADADA, SIN LUGAR A DUDAS.*


 
*No confundas estar enfadado ( con QUERER IR)* es un verbo de estado, y si estoy enfadado pues lo estás, pero el subjuntivo indica que el hablante no se compromete al formularlo con el estado ENFADADO.
QUIERES IR es un verbo de acción = IR , en éste el subjuntivo INDICA que el hablante le dice al oyente que *entiende* que no quieras IR, pero la determinación NO SE HA TOMADO por parte del oyente con el subjuntivo.

Ivy294


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> QUIERES IR es un verbo de acción = IR , en éste el subjuntivo INDICA que el hablante le dice al oyente que *entiende* que no quieras IR, pero la determinación NO SE HA TOMADO por parte del oyente con el subjuntivo. ¿La determinación de qué?
> 
> Ivy294


Esta interpretación no es correcta. En la frase con el indicativo la decisión de ir o no ir no se ha tomado tampoco. 

De eso no se habla: estás poniendo en duda si la persona quiere ir o no, y *no hay duda* de que no quiere ir. Si va al final o no, convencido por alguien, es otro cantar.


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> Esta interpretación no es correcta. En la frase con el indicativo la decisión de ir o no ir no se ha tomado tampoco.
> 
> De eso no se habla: estás poniendo en duda si la persona quiere ir o no, y *no hay duda* de que no quiere ir. Si va al final o no, convencido por alguien, es otro cantar.


 

CLARÍSIMO que es CORRECTA 
*Entiendo que no quieras ir*, la determinación no se ha tomado, según el que habla.
*Entiendo que no quieras conducir/manejar*. LA determinación por parte del hablante que es el que usa el subjuntivo no se ha tomado por parte del interlocutor, y así lo PERCIBE el hablante.
*Entiendo que no quieras tomar más*, la determinación no se ha tomado todavía por parte del hablante pues se está tomando la última copa el interlocutor y así lo percibe el hablante.
*Si tú vas conduciendo el carro/coche y me dices que estás cansado, y que no quieres manejar el carro, yo que estoy a tu lado te puedo de*cir : *entiendo que no quieras* conducir por el cansancio, entonces te digo que pares más adelante, la determinación real todavía NO LA HAS TOMADO pues todavía MANEJAS hasta que pares el coche y así lo VE el hablante. Pero si paras el coche y dices *no quiero manejar más estoy mamado*, yo te digo *entiendo perfectamente que no quieres manejar más, y así también lo percibe el hablante.*

*La duda del conductor del carro es que no ha hecho realidad aún su decisión de no conducir más. Sólo cuando pare ha tomado la determinación. Te explico la duda:  Tú vas manejando, y piensas que pena con Ivy294 el manejó tres horas y yo apenas  media hora, paro o no pues aunque estoy cansado podría manejar un rato más. (DUDA).*

*Ivy294*


----------

